# how to make my rat cage more exciting



## alice (Jan 30, 2009)

hi every one. 
i've been looking at other peoples cages and they look so much better than mine.

has anyone got any ideas to make my ratties home more interesting. 
this is what it looks like now, minus the carpet and now has aspen. 









thanks in advance

alice. x


----------



## fuglyrats (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Alice

I have all sorts of things in mine. I put in tubes and the lava shelves as they like to chew them. I hang toilet roll by string, put holes in old books and hang them up, they have a wheel, put treats in boxes and make them work for them (doesnt work with fat old boys who would rather stave than work for food!!) and generally anything that takes my fancy. I go round charity shops and buy things that look interesting (wine racks) and that way if it doesnt work you havet wasted a fortune.

Hope this gives you a few idea.

Sharon


----------



## alice (Jan 30, 2009)

thats brilliant Sharon, thank you 
i hadn't ever thought of going to charity shops but thats such a good idea. 
i've got a 2 year old boy, Rod, who is so lazy that even when he comes out to play he'd rather sleep under my bed, but due to the loss of his brother not so long ago i have a new rattie who is about 4 months old and very lively. i feel sorry for him being in a dull cage as Rod hardly every plays so he needs to entertain himself while im not there to let him out. 

i'll have a little re-vamp and post some pics up. :thumbsup: 

alice.


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

buy a ex large sputnik, they love 'em. and take a trip to pounland and use your imagination, an oven glove hung to the side of the cage, a cushion cover used as a hammock, a triangular sink tidy attatched to the corner of the cage, a cheap bobble hat attatched to the top of the cage, the list can go on and on.....


----------



## trekky (Apr 16, 2008)

Other things to try are Parrot toys and Hemp rope threaded round the cage as well as java wood for climbing on. I have gambian pouched rats so a lot bigger animals but same applys to them.

















Always worth looking on the internet for end of line parrot toys works out really cheap.
As you can see from the pictures i take a lot of pride in my cages and once a fortnight/once a month i change the whole layout round so they don't get bored.


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have found that cardboard boxes are very hard to beat. By putting smaller ones inside larger ones, they become very interesting. Remember that they like to hide and spy, so small holes that they can chew to size are ideal. Ripped up newspaper, or any paper that makes a rustly noise, will be appreciated. Also, if you can stand the noise and mess, all of mine have loved destroying polystyrene! Tubes are brilliant, and if you can get to a carpet retailer you can probably get a free tube that comes in the middle of the carpet. I agree with all the previous posts, don't spend out on expensive toys, use your imagination and your ratties will soon let you know what they like!!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

as above and

use pegs to hang treats in odd places, tie string/shoelaces in knots they thing that's well interesting! those string puzzle games that you get at crimbo.. also mighty interesting. things hidden in side something fabric (usually my feet in my socks but does work for treats and other objects lol)

get a treat dispenser adn put dried fruit in it, this amuses them for hours  once they figure out how to use it of course, best use it a couple of times at play time first to show them how to work it, then occasionally stick it in their cage.

when ours are out on playtime, we bring up the cat scratch post, as they love climbing it and it's only a simple one. they try and eat the toy mouse that is attached to it as well.. so far it's eyes have gone missing and it's tail is rather sad looking. the cats ignore this pretend mouse toy so they're not missing out lol.


----------

